# Post-apocalyptic baroque doll



## Lessandes (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello =)

So this is my first post with pics here...
It was my weekend make-up for a big, big (well...depends...) gothic event I went to this saturday.

Products I uses:

GRIMAS
-eyeshadow black
-rouge
-foundation
-fixing powder

KRYOLAN Show girl lashes
KRYOLAN Aqua color black

DIOR mascara


Some random black liner and red lipstick for the lips plus sparly white glitter and silver glitter hairspray.

I'm extremely pale on the second pic, it's because of the flash light....my real skin color is somewhere between the first and the second pic.

And yes, the lips are strange...but I wanted to do something different =)

The lashes in the second pic look like they were faling of, I don't know why...or as if they are not very well positioned...but it's only because of the length that made it look like that.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW, totally awesome


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2008)

wow thats soo creative and scary!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 4, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow...amazing! Lol, I thought it was look for Halloween...not every day make-up, isn't it? hahaha

I LOVE the lips! They look so cool! Really doll like!

Great!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 4, 2008)

that's crazy talent!! and a little scary too! lol


----------



## Babylard (Jan 4, 2008)

i love the lips


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 4, 2008)

Amazing!  You're very talented!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Wow Wow


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh wow, that is awesome


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 4, 2008)

this is such a nice look.  I love how you can bring it all together.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2008)

Fantastically well done.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 4, 2008)

wow.
love the lips, their isn't anything strange about them.

do you get your Kryolan locally or off of the internet?


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 4, 2008)

thats so awesome..u look like a goth doll...nd i luv the glitter hair spray!!!


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 4, 2008)

i love it. incredible talent. i hope you had this weekend.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 4, 2008)

Whoa!  Stop the traffic!  This is extremely professional work here.  AMAZING!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 4, 2008)

Wooooooooow.. that is just... amazing!!!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 4, 2008)

All I can say is, *"WOW!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Briar (Jan 5, 2008)

This is just incredible!!!  I love the entire look, especially the lips.  You look like a goth anime character.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## aeni (Jan 5, 2008)

Crazy contacts!


----------



## trip75 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yowza!!! I love it!


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 5, 2008)

fabulously eery!


----------



## mandragora (Jan 5, 2008)

That is amazing ... and a bit scary.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jan 5, 2008)

*You look like a goth doll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Awesome stuff!*


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 5, 2008)

Kick-ass, I love it. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm loving this look. very hot


----------



## fingie (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW--fabulous job!


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   do you get your Kryolan locally or off of the internet?  
 
I get Kryolan locally but I buy the GRIMAS stuff online.

 Quote:

  thats so awesome..u look like a goth doll...nd i luv the glitter hair spray!!!  
 
Yes it was meant to be doll-like =)

 Quote:

  i love it. incredible talent. i hope you had this weekend.  
 
Oh yeah it was great =)


----------



## entipy (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't see any pictures!!


----------



## Ruby (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't either


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow!  That is one WILD look!  You did a great job!


----------



## poison (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, I just love it!


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 5, 2008)

this is soo creative, love it!!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 5, 2008)

Skillfully artistic....This is a wow look!! Great job!


----------



## susannef (Jan 5, 2008)

woah! Youve got mad skills!


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 5, 2008)

This is amazing.  I must have those contacts.  I love anything Goth.  We have NO good goth clubs here, which sucks.  Great job on the makeup!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 5, 2008)

wow amazing job, welcome to specktra!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Absolutely superb job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, this may be the best "non-everyday" makeup i've ever seen!!! You did a freakin fantastic job & i love how you did your lips!!! Truely, truely, awesome!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, that's cool/hot!


----------



## la.petite (Jan 5, 2008)

wow .. awesome
i luv it


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jan 5, 2008)

OMFG! I absolutely ADORE this look. It's so unique and creative. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## entipy (Jan 5, 2008)

I can see the pics now! WOW!!! That is freakin' awesome.


----------



## marreyes38 (Jan 5, 2008)

wow very creative...scary but cool...nice job


----------



## happy*phantom (Jan 5, 2008)

Jeez, that's amazing!!! The black spots seem to be airbrushed. How did you apply them? All in all, I love goth looks.


----------



## frocher (Jan 5, 2008)

Well done, you look fab!


----------



## venacava (Jan 6, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your eyebrows.


----------



## pichima (Jan 6, 2008)

wow! good job!


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 6, 2008)

Whoa....scary!! You did a really really good job there!! Hope you had a blast there


----------



## shaolinsilver (Jan 6, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 6, 2008)

Hauntingly gorgeous!!!!  Fantastic job!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 6, 2008)

It's weird but I like it.  I especially like the black "paint" spatter on the right side of your face.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 6, 2008)

thats so creepy lookin its hot!!!!


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 6, 2008)

Your make-up f'in ROCKS MY WORLD!!!  It's awesome!!!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2008)

wow very creative


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh My God....Please post more!! <333


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 7, 2008)

the eyes scared me at first but its so creative and awesome!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hope to see a LOT more from you,.. thats some talent!


----------



## Pappie (Jan 7, 2008)

This is just so COOL. Amazing technique. Wonderful job.


----------



## Jot (Jan 7, 2008)

wow!!!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 7, 2008)

Fantastic, so creative!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 7, 2008)

Love this, love the cheeks and the black splatter effect. Totally about this.


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 7, 2008)

*jaw drops*  This is incredible.


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, you look amazing !!


----------



## rubysubi (Jan 8, 2008)

WOW! i am so envious of ur talent


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Seriously, this may be the best "non-everyday" makeup i've ever seen!!! You did a freakin fantastic job & i love how you did your lips!!! Truely, truely, awesome!!!  
 
Hihi....yes, I'll post mainly "non-daily-make-ups" here, because I'm kinda bored of "daily" make-up....I see no sense in using make-up when you can hardly see anything. No offense, I simply won't post pics of myself with only a little make-up, because when I start doing my make-up, I can hardly stop....so it's always a bit...more....^^
And it's nice to read that so much people like the lips....I thought that a lot of people would like the eyes, but not the lips...because they are a bit strange....but I like to come close to "strange"...^^

 Quote:

  Jeez, that's amazing!!! The black spots seem to be airbrushed. How did you apply them? All in all, I love goth looks.  
 
I've done the blackspots with a toothbrush...dipping it into the black KRYOLAN aqua color and then spattering it on my face. Simply, but I like the effect.

 Quote:

  Oh My God....Please post more!! <333  
 
I will =)


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jan 9, 2008)

That looks so good.


----------



## legolassildarin (Jan 9, 2008)

liked this look....very very pat mgrath inspired
gr8 work


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 9, 2008)

as everyone else has said...you have awesome skills!!


----------



## BRYNN013 (Jan 9, 2008)

You look amazing!! WOW!!!

I am really curious to see how you look without the make-up now...


----------



## snowkei (Jan 9, 2008)

so cool!!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow! Fantastically Awesome!!


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_so cool!!!_

 

I'm so glad to hear that from you, because the last days I was looking through all your FOTD and staring at them, because everything was so well done.....besides your pics made me want to practice more....thats  good =)


----------



## happy*phantom (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lessandes* 

 
_I've done the blackspots with a toothbrush...dipping it into the black KRYOLAN aqua color and then spattering it on my face. Simply, but I like the effect._

 
Thanx alot! That's way creative, gotta give it a try, too.


----------



## little_marlec (Jan 9, 2008)

you did such an amazing job!


----------



## VioletB (Jan 10, 2008)

I love this.  You are so talented.. and your lips look sooooo freakin cool.  Question.  You have be wearing contacts, are you??  I need some like those!  If you aren't.. I am so jealous your eyes are so gorgeous!  If you are.. where the hell can I find them????


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_I love this.  You are so talented.. and your lips look sooooo freakin cool.  Question.  You have be wearing contacts, are you??  I need some like those!  If you aren't.. I am so jealous your eyes are so gorgeous!  If you are.. where the hell can I find them????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I'm wearing contacts....white ones....would be great if my natural eyecolor is like that haha^^

I ordered them online in a Germanshop but I'm sure you can buy them as well in your area, if you're not living in an small village.
The white lenses are not very uncommon.

Or browse the web or ebay for "Crazylens" or "Wildeyes"


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW.  Artistic and HOT.


----------



## screammydarling (Jan 11, 2008)

you are breathtaking


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 11, 2008)

That is HOT!


----------



## VioletB (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lessandes* 

 
_Yes I'm wearing contacts....white ones....would be great if my natural eyecolor is like that haha^^

I ordered them online in a Germanshop but I'm sure you can buy them as well in your area, if you're not living in an small village.
The white lenses are not very uncommon.

Or browse the web or ebay for "Crazylens" or "Wildeyes"_

 
Thank you.  I would have never guessed white, they just look like a crystal blue.  I don't think Salt Lake City is a small village, so I be looking!  I'm looking forward to more posts.. Don't let us down!


----------



## Ithica (Jan 11, 2008)

I absolutely adore this, Its really creative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your skin is so flawless, like porcelin-doll like!


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

  Thank you. I would have never guessed white, they just look like a crystal blue. I don't think Salt Lake City is a small village, so I be looking! I'm looking forward to more posts.. Don't let us down!  
 
Yes, it's white, the lenses shouldn't be, but I think they are semi-transparent, and my realy eyecolor is blue, so they are always, as you said, crytsalblue, or, let's say, most of the time, depends on the lightning.

It's very, very, very nice to read, that you like what I'm doing......that's really really motivating for spending more and more time on it and getting better and better....I'll definitely post something new soon again =)


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 11, 2008)

please do i love artistic creative make up....i too get bored of the "everyday makeup" look lol i love bright colours >.


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Jan 11, 2008)

I love your eyebrows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how do you do them??

& post more please!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 11, 2008)

that's beyond awesome. great job! and love the lips the most.


----------



## Ariankara (Jan 14, 2008)

I love it!!! Your lips is really good! I love this doll's look! You're so talented!


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

  I love your eyebrows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 how do you do them??  
 
There is no special technique I could tell you....I simply draw them on with a kajal, that's it.
Sorry, no secret =)


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 16, 2008)

Scary! But I love it!


----------



## Cantheuse (Feb 2, 2008)

I love this look!  So creative, so much talent!


----------



## JoyC (Feb 2, 2008)

scary but soooooooo awesome!


----------



## Nicolah (Feb 2, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW, I find this look absolutely stunningly beautiful. Thankyou for sharing it with us!


----------



## dialine13 (Feb 3, 2008)

This is my favorite look I have seen so far! It reminds me of what I'd see when the Batcave in nyc was still around. Now I look forward to Dracula's Ball it's a bit of a drive though. Great job! Post another one when you go out,lol.


----------



## OneWednesday (Feb 3, 2008)

Holy crap!!! That is ftw!!!


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 3, 2008)

wow thats inspiring!

how did you do the splatters?


----------



## Sshaythiel (Feb 3, 2008)

Fabulous, love this look....must try this...for my next goth paty...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 3, 2008)

wow! this is scary


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow!! 
you have amazing skills


----------



## Renee (Feb 3, 2008)

I love the eyes!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Feb 3, 2008)

that's awesome! great job!


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 4, 2008)

That us ef'n amazing! Do you wax over your brows?


----------



## Lessandes (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

  That us ef'n amazing! Do you wax over your brows?  
 
No, I shave them.


----------



## azriella1 (Oct 19, 2008)

This is simply amazing and I am thinking of incorporating this look with my Halloween costume. I have one question...how did you keep the top lip color from transfering to the bottom lip? Also what specific products did you use on your lip?


----------



## Trista (Oct 19, 2008)

What amazing skills you have. I love everything about this look.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing & Scary! ...can't stop staring at it!
Great job!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 22, 2008)

This has to be my fav, from you!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

amazing! love it!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 22, 2008)

this is awesomeee..

the lips aren't strange, btw. it's makeup- the more creativity the better.


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 22, 2008)

omg this is fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 22, 2008)

This really is perfect. I love it!
How did you do that grungey black spot-thingy? ;D


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 22, 2008)

Double post.. Hrm


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

amazing. you rock


----------



## Lessandes (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   How did you do that grungey black spot-thingy? ;D  
 
With a toothbrush=)


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 23, 2008)

Speechless.


----------



## gubeca (Oct 23, 2008)

its fantastic!!!!!just one thing..how did u make the black spots?


----------



## caramelo23 (Oct 23, 2008)

This look ROCKS!!!!


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 23, 2008)

I would love to see a foundation tut. Your skin is just flawless. You're very talented too, I would never be able to get my eyebrows so even.


----------

